

Startups (And Angel Investors) are a Girl's Best Friend - katherinehague
http://www.women2.org/angel-investors-a-girls-best-friend/

======
altrus
When do you plan on launching?

~~~
katherinehague
We start rolling out Beta invites tomorrow!

